# How much do you spend a week on cube products?



## Odin (Aug 23, 2008)

This means anything that you use for your cube or the cube itself!


----------



## McWizzle94 (Aug 23, 2008)

i was gonna make a thread on this lol

anyway, i don't spend weekly, but so far i have (or my dad or my bro) spent:

3x3: 10 dollars
3x3 DIY: 15 dollars
4x4: 13 dollars
5x5: 20 dollars i think
Rubiks Magic: 10 dollars

oops, forgot CRC and Liquid Wrench: both maybe 6-7 dollars

yea so total about 77 dollars i guess


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 23, 2008)

I gotta do some quick math here.

3x3's: $61
4x4's: $10
5x5's: Free
2x2: $9
Magic: $10
Pyraminx: $18
Megaminx: $8(Currently lost)
Square-1: $9
Tiles: $48
Silicone: $2

$175 if my mental math is OK. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Odin (Aug 23, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> I gotta do some quick math here.
> 
> 3x3's: $61
> 4x4's: $10
> ...



omfg... dude i wish i had 175 to spend on cubes  !how long did it take you to get all of your stuff?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 23, 2008)

Weekly NAH

Overall
3x3 (1 storebought) - $40
2x2 - $18 
4x4 - $45 (2 Rubiks, 1 Edison, 1 Eastsheen)
5x5 - $25
Magic - $10
Square-1 - $11
Stickers/Tiles - $30
Silicone - $10
Jig-A-Loo -$10

Include the Taxes for all of the above

Just around $200 Overall In a Spand Of About 1 1/2 Years


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 23, 2008)

There's also shipping on some of the weirder puzzles like the megaminx and a few DIY's. That must be around $20 total. Luckily, a co-worker bought me my 5x5 for Christmas. It was pretty awkward when I had to accept it.

I've been buying since around January, so around 7-8 months. I also got a free keychain cube and a 4x4. I got to keep the 4x4 because it was japanese color scheme my friend absolutely hated it. It broke 2 days after . I think I had to buy a seperate backpack to keep all my cubing gear in when I have to travel. Try getting that past airport security. My favorite thought up scenario.

Guard: Sir, what are all these metal bits and pieces doing in your backpack?
Me: They're just puzzles, you can check for yourself.
Guard: (Slowly opens my backpack and looks around very embarrassed)

This is nothing compared to some of the other cubers here. $355 for 4 cubes.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 23, 2008)

I wanted to vote $41 dollars but it wasn't an option :-(

No seriously though, I did vote between $40-$50 per week. I don't actually buy things for cubing each week, but if I average out all the money I spend on competition travel expenses over the months between them I probably come out to something close to, but less than, $40 per week. Plus you have to add V-cubes in there somewhere too :-S

Chris


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 23, 2008)

maybe $50 per year?


----------



## Lofty (Aug 23, 2008)

yea... I've been using the same type a since last august for OH and only had had 2 or 3 other DIY's plus 2-5 and a magic. I have very few puzzles so when you average it out I've spent like no money.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 23, 2008)

In about a year and a half of speedcubing, I've spent about:
$100 with Cubesmith,
$300 with cube4you,
$250 with V-Cubes,
$150 at local stores buying cubes for multi and some other common puzzles,
$10 on CubeLube,
$10 on other lubes,
$60 on stackmats.

So that's $880; $880 / 80 weeks = $11 per week.

Amazing how much you can get for $11 per week.

Of course, that doesn't include competition costs, etc., but the question is after all "How much do you spend a week on cube products?".


----------



## Leviticus (Aug 23, 2008)

About on average ~$16.00 per week. Thats stuff from Cubesmith, Cube4you, Speedstacks, 9spuzzles, V-cubes, Mefferts, Ebay and Various stores. It includeds shipping and other charges etc. I've been collected/cubing since July 07, so about 62 weeks. I have way too many puzzles, i need to sell some. But im working on the holidays in about 5 weeks or less i think, and i will be getting payed extremely well. Hopefully i can make back all the money i spent on cubes 

EDIT: About half of those puzzles were presents for my birthday and Christmas, so i didn't spend all of it.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 23, 2008)

come to think of it i have spent almost no money on puzzles.

2x2: gift(2,4,5 set) birthday
3x3: 1 storebought (~$11) 1 type a(~$14), 5 others were gifts, xmas, bday, "here have this"
4x4: gift(2,4,5 set) birthday
5x5: rubiks=gift, christmas, es=gift(2,4,5 set) birthday
clock: gift, graduation
stackmat: ~$10
megaminx: trying to buy one from my friend for $20 or so. i modded it for him and he never solves it anymore so i think i should get a discount.
CRC: $2


so really ive only spent $37 dollars so far, since i havent bought the minx yet.

of course soon i will be making an order of:
type D(maybe 2), E, and F+cores for all of them (~$32)
new ES 4x4 and 2x2(maybe 2 of these)(~$37)
square-1(~$8)
maybe a magic($10)

so add in shipping and thats at least $100 for that stuff.


----------



## TimMc (Aug 23, 2008)

Over the past two years:
Mefferts ~ $269
Rubik's ~ $265
Verdes ~ $216
Cubesmith ~ $120
East Sheen ~ $98
DIY ~ $74
Lubricants ~ $44
Speedstacks ~ $40
Other ~ $33
Total = AUD$1159

Things are cheaper in the US but shipping to AUS is expensive. Likewise with CHN. *sigh* 

Tell me this isn't overpriced: Rubik's Magic

Tim.


----------



## Odin (Aug 23, 2008)

TimMc said:


> Over the past two years:
> 
> Things are cheaper in the US but shipping to AUS is expensive. Likewise with CHN. *sigh*
> 
> ...



Ummm i have to disagree with you Im in usa and like a magic would be $20 bucks but its about $20 shiping if you want to see what you bought any time soon! http://www.cube4you.com/1_Magic-Ball.html also wouldent it be cheeper AUS is close to CHN, usa is half a world away.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 23, 2008)

2x2x2: £4
3x3x3: £30
4x4x4: £6
5x5x5: £8
Lube: £5

£53 = ~$98.25

... And I've been able to solve a cube for ~60 weeks, so that's ~$1.64 a week.


----------



## Leviticus (Aug 23, 2008)

The cost of living in the U.S is cheaper then Australia, but we get paid more for the same job. The it equals out really. But Tim, $70.00 for a Rubiks Magic...Yes that's over priced


----------



## TimMc (Aug 23, 2008)

Odin said:


> also wouldent it be cheeper AUS is close to CHN, usa is half a world away.



Not particularly. C4U charge way too much for shipping. It's cheaper to get Meffert puzzles :-(

Tim.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 23, 2008)

$25 (+ tax) On Rubik's 3x3 and 4x4
$30 in DC Open from buying ES 2x2 and 4x4 from Mitchell.
FREE! ES set from some place
$18 on Pyraminx
$13 on Clock

$71...I have more free puzzles not worth mentioning though

EDIT: NO! I voted wrong.


----------



## Lewis (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm not sure about what I spend per week, I usually buy no puzzles for a while then buy a load all at once. I've probably got about £150 worth of puzzles, divided by 24 weeks = £6.25 per week.


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 23, 2008)

All month, I've spent $10 on a magic and that's it.


----------



## hdskull (Aug 24, 2008)

cubesmith: $60
2x2x2: free(2 ES)
3x3x3: 105 (recently purchased a japanese speedcubing kit for $35)
4x4x4: $27 ($15+12)
5x5x5: $25
Square 1: $7
Magic: $22
Stackmat: $56 (2 timers + mat + cups) + $15 cables for CCT = $71
CRC + Jig-a-loo: $10

Total: 60+105+27+25+7+22+56+10 = $312
365+90 = 455 days/7 = 65 weeks
$312/65 = $4.8

Spent quite a bit of money for competitions, each competition = $10 fee, 10 gas, 10 lunch.


----------



## Rama (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd rather use my money for buying cd's.


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 29, 2008)

Half a year of cubing, and I have:

Eastsheen 2x2, 4x4, 5x5 - $45
Two storeboughts - $20
**** square-1 and Transparent DIY Square-1 - $11
3 3x3 DIYs (Sky Blue, Red, Blue, White) - $45
Lube - $20
Stickers/Tiles - $50

That makes $191 worth of cube stuff, but that's an estimation. A lot of this I haven't actually paid for (gifts, gaminglagoon, etc.).

It's been about 35 weeks or so... that makes $5 a week for cubes. Although most of my cubes were bough in the last three months... >.>


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Aug 29, 2008)

Since I got a job, it's been about 25 a week... I bought like 80$ two weeks ago and should arrive any minute, so that counts stretched over two/three weeks 


EDIT: I noticed people adding up their cube totals, including stickers, lube, stackmats, puzzles, and the cubes I've given away, I've easily spent over 500, So much of that is shipping, haha, I guess that doesn't count, but whatever.


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Sep 1, 2008)

0-10 dollars

2 cubes 1 can of lube and ive been cubing for about 4 months


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 1, 2008)

I spend 50-60$ monthly


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 1, 2008)

if this includes travelling to comps, a bit more. but i tend to do large expensive purchases every month or so rather than weekly buys. considering i have only really been buying for the last 8/9 months, i have a LOT of stuff.


----------



## kai32 (Sep 19, 2008)

i would have spend $500 on cubes in my entire life


----------



## Littlegupper (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't spend that much in a week  Totally I have bought one storebought cube, two DIY's and some tiles. that's about $40 in a half a year. Thats $1-2 a week


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 19, 2008)

$0 dollars a week. If I were to buy cubes, I would spend about $40, but I usually don't buy cubes that often.


----------

